# Tink has a new little brother!



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Well since Tink has been a little blue since Sparkles went to the rainbow bridge, we brought home a new little brother. No name decided yet but he is an 8 week old Australian shepherd and is a real little pistol. Not my first herding dog by far but our first Aussie. This should be interesting lol


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations he's adorable!.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cutie-pie!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your Aussie puppy. Hopefully he will lift Tink's spirits. Did you name your puppy yet?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He's adorable, congrats!! What's his name?


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

He is adorable!!! Congratulations.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! He is so cute!! I hope he helps to perk Tink up!!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Omg, what a beautiful new addition! Congrats!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Still not quite decided on the name but we are thinking it will be Blitz. No accidents in the house at all so far. But he is horrible in the crate he will scream for hours. Unlike most puppies he doesn't eventually give up so not much sleep here.
Tink has perked up so much we knew she was down and we have been doing tons with her to keep her spirits up. But realize now how depressed she really was.She is really tolerant with him and pretty gentle with him when they play. Tink loves to chase him when he has a stick. And She is now letting him cuddle up to her. He fits in pretty good and is wicked smart so he should be fun for Rally. he was already learning sit after just a day.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is adorable! Some folks say dogs can't grieve, they don't the capability to do so. HOGWASH. I have seen I with my own dogs when they have been close. I think folks that say that don't know dogs.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh what a beautiful pup!! I love the way Tink is looking at him in the first pic. I hope they grow very close indeed.


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

He's adorable. Congrats! :heartbeat:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, he's a beautiful pup. Love his colorings and markings.
Glad to hear Tink has perked up, our dogs grieve as much as we do when they lose a buddy. 
I've seen it with my own guys.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats! He is adorable! I love his nose .


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Here they are after some serious play time! And today he figured out he can jump up on the sofa and make himself at home.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

The sofa picture made me think about the story of the 3 Bears... and this one was just right!

How cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is sooooooooo cute, love this picture.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tink is just loving this little guy except when he pulls the hair Poor Blitz he just can't figure out the whole you have a tail! She is so much happier its made such a difference for her. Tink did not like being alone, she might change her mind once he hits adolescence though


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

What a fun looking little guy, love that patchwork nose. Congrats.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Loving Tink's new friend!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the picture of Tink and Blitz, really great to hear how much happier she is.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

LOVE the pictures and so glad they are pals. We were in the same position. Abby passed away and Penny was very lonely. So we got Twinkie (who we think is Australian Shepherd mix). Here they are as good friends. Agnes


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Blitz is growing like a weed and keeping Tink running but she like having her new pal around.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blitz*

I just love the name Blitz and he is BEAUTIFUL!! Love his coloring!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Its amazing how quickly they grow. Tink is even getting her Zoomies again something she has not done in awhile.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Blitz thinks Tink is his own personal pillow. Almost every time I turn around he is sitting on her laying on some part of her. Tink just lets him I think she enjoys the cuddles too.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That picture of Blitz on top of Tink is so cute...made me laugh!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I love him. I was considering an Aussie and I might decide to add one to the fold in a few years and eventually have two dogs. I have never owned a herding dog but they look like they are so much fun.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

What a beautiful little fluffball!! Congratulations!


----------

